# BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been getting some BSOD for about 2 weeks now. it seems to be happening just after a restart when I login. I have updated my chipset and most of my drivers and still having the same problem.


followed (and added attachment):
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html

Computer Info:

OS Windows 8.1 64bit
· What was original installed OS on system?
Windows 8 (64 bit) OEM version (came pre-installed on system) (upgraded via Windows store)

· Age of system: 1 month
· Age of OS installation 1 month

· CPU- AMD A10-5745M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
· Video Card- AMD Radeon HD 8610G + 8600M Dual Graphics
· MotherBoard - Hewlett-Packard 216C Version: 30.23

HP Pavilion 15-n008ax Notebook PC

Thanks in advance

James


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Both are blamed on the Synaptics touch pad driver there should be newer ones here> Drivers ? Synaptics



```
…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………





Debug session time: Sat Mar  1 00:39:12.473 2014 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\030114-41328-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.16452.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.131030-1505
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:13.284
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SynTP.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SynTP.sys
Probably caused by : SynTP.sys ( SynTP+3ba47 )
BugCheck 5, {ffffe000001e3900, ffffe000045a3900, 0, 1}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT (5)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000005
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffe000001e3900
Arg2: ffffe000045a3900
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000001
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x5
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x5_SynTP+3ba47
BiosVersion = F.12
BiosReleaseDate = 10/23/2013
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Fri Feb 21 22:01:48.817 2014 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\022214-32406-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.16452.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.131030-1505
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:41.627
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SynTP.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SynTP.sys
Probably caused by : SynTP.sys ( SynTP+3ba47 )
BugCheck 5, {ffffe000001e5900, ffffe000006ef900, 0, 1}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT (5)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000005
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffe000001e5900
Arg2: ffffe000006ef900
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000001
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x5
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x5_SynTP+3ba47
BiosVersion = F.02
BiosReleaseDate = 08/06/2013
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
```


```
Debug session time: Sat Mar  1 00:39:12.473 2014 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\030114-41328-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.16452.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.131030-1505
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:13.284
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SynTP.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SynTP.sys
Probably caused by : SynTP.sys ( SynTP+3ba47 )
BugCheck 5, {ffffe000001e3900, ffffe000045a3900, 0, 1}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT (5)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000005
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffe000001e3900
Arg2: ffffe000045a3900
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000001
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x5
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x5_SynTP+3ba47
BiosVersion = F.12
BiosReleaseDate = 10/23/2013
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Fri Feb 21 22:01:48.817 2014 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\022214-32406-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.16452.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.131030-1505
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:41.627
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SynTP.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SynTP.sys
Probably caused by : SynTP.sys ( SynTP+3ba47 )
BugCheck 5, {ffffe000001e5900, ffffe000006ef900, 0, 1}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT (5)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000005
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffe000001e5900
Arg2: ffffe000006ef900
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000001
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x5
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x5_SynTP+3ba47
BiosVersion = F.02
BiosReleaseDate = 08/06/2013
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC
```


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks.

does it support windows 8.1?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's suppose to, that was the reason for the update I believe.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks. I'll keep you updated and report in the next week (or if i get another BSOD).


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok It failed to install

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5umuvale94ci42t/Screenshot 2014-03-02 10.22.04.png


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try running the installer as a administrator?

Check the HP site for a updated driver?


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

The hp installation seems to have worked.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Great sounds like another modified driver from a OEM.................


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

got another BSOD.... :sad:

Attached mini dump file


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Same as before > _Probably caused by : SynTP.sys_

Lets run driver verifier and make sure the touch pad driver is just not being holding the bag and calling for the stop.

Follow the instructions here, make sure to set a restore point before enabling verifier, also if you do not have Windows disk create a Windows repair disk verfier set up instructions here> 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


```
bug session time: Sat Mar  1 16:47:11.094 2014 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\030214-28531-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.16452.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.131030-1505
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:07.904
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SynTP.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SynTP.sys
Probably caused by : SynTP.sys ( SynTP+3ba47 )
BugCheck 5, {ffffe000001d4040, ffffe00005021900, 0, 1}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT (5)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000005
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffe000001d4040
Arg2: ffffe00005021900
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000001
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x5
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Dropbox.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x5_SynTP+3ba47
BiosVersion = F.12
BiosReleaseDate = 10/23/2013
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC
```


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

how do i create a system repair disc for windows 8.1?


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

also Concurrency Stress Test doesn't seem to be in windows 8.1


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With 8/8.1 you can create a recovery USB drive> Create a USB recovery drive - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

thats 32GB my whole Recovery partition


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

should I just run it and hope for the best?


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok nvm found the option


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

creating the disk and going to run the virifier.

Wish me luck


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Restarted. Login was normal. no BSOD yet


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sometimes it takes a while.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

well as of 7:45pm (UTC +12:00) I disabled verifier as there was no BSOD. after restart... it did BSOD.

Just before login I tried to move the mouse with the touchpad and it BSOD instantly. I noticed that if I login and wait (1-5min) the touchpad is fine without BSOD...

I can't say 100% that it is caused by the touchpad driver as I disabled the verifier. 

I'll upload the minidump anyway.

I'll turn on the verifier again tomorrow and replicate to cause the BSOD.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this the HP driver you installed yesterday(check by date)


> Fix/Enhancement
> - Fixes an issue where the system stops functioning and causes a blue screen error (BSOD) to occur when the system is used with a heavy CPU loading.


 >Synaptics TouchPad Driver | HP® Support


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

no it was a later version.

Synaptics TouchPad Driver - HP Pavilion 15-n008ax Notebook PC | HP® Support


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

but that BSOD does match 

Fixes an issue where the system stops functioning and causes a *blue screen error* (BSOD) to occur when the system is used with a *heavy CPU loading*.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

so at the moment its on Version 17.0.6.2

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nrjkwe5dabmwaz0/Screenshot 2014-03-03 07.49.56.png


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the laptop still under warranty?
If it is contacting HP would be a good idea.

My other thought is to uninstall the driver and let it run a default MS driver.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes it is still under warranty.

uninstalling the driver worked. I'll contact HP later.

Being that its an driver problem would HP be able to provide a solution?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks to me like they have it modified for some reason, no other OEM released a driver update to cure a BSOD on high CPU load.
So I would think that would make it a warranty issue.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

well... I've installed the driver from windows 8.1 (version 15.3.29.0) no BSOD yet but i'm half expecting it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the date on that one?


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

13/10/2011 ... I have a bad feeling about the date...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Strange that's the Windows 8.1 driver from 2011, but if it works it works


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just giving a quick update.

I have not received a BSOD yet after downgrading the touchpad driver. I can't scroll with the touchpad in the Windows 8 Apps but I don't mind. (better than a BSOD)

I am marking this thread Solved as regardless I am no longer getting any BSOD.

Thanks

James


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

Good to hear, keep an eye out for updated drivers from HP.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

so.... after over 4 months I had no BSOD and then it happens again... computer was up for quite some time so its not quite like it was before. I can't say i could reproduce it.

I think it might be the same problem but it didn't say invalid_process_attach_attempt (at least i don't think so)

I'm guessing it might be my video driver as it did go black for 5 sec, recovered and 10 sec later BSODed

I've attached the minidump to this post


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

Bit of a strange one 

```
WINLOGON_FATAL_ERROR (c000021a)
The Winlogon process terminated unexpectedly.
```
Especially for a system that appears to have been up and running for over a day.

From Carrona's site


> Cause
> 
> This error occurs when a user-mode subsystem, such as WinLogon or the Client Server Run-Time Subsystem (CSRSS), has been fatally compromised and security can no longer be guaranteed. In response, the operating system switches to kernel mode. Microsoft Windows cannot run without WinLogon or CSRSS. Therefore, this is one of the few cases where the failure of a user-mode service can shut down the system.
> 
> ...


 > BSOD Index

By chance were there any updates being applied at the time?


```
**************************Fri Jul 11 21:25:04.684 2014 (UTC - 4:00)**************************
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\18467\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\071214-25218-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 9600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9600.17085.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.140330-1035
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff801`5ac81000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff801`5af4b2d0
Debug session time: Fri Jul 11 21:25:04.684 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 1:00:57.500
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C000021A, {ffffc0015f5b3d20, 0, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::OKHAJAOM::`string'+b69 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WINLOGON_FATAL_ERROR (c000021a)
The Winlogon process terminated unexpectedly.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffc0015f5b3d20, String that identifies the problem.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, Error Code.
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc000021a_0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000021a - {Fatal System Error}  The %hs system process terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0x%08x (0x%08x 0x%08x).  The system has been shut down.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000021a - {Fatal System Error}  The %hs system process terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0x%08x (0x%08x 0x%08x).  The system has been shut down.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  ffffc0015f5b3d20

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER3:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER4: 0

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  Windows must now restart because the DCOM Server Process Launcher service terminated unexpectedly

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8015affe779 to fffff8015add4fa0

STACK_TEXT:  
ffffd001`6664f5d8 fffff801`5affe779 : 00000000`0000004c 00000000`c000021a ffffd001`65fee378 ffffe001`5a9770f0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd001`6664f5e0 fffff801`5aff6909 : ffffe001`5e4e8c00 ffffd001`6664f720 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : nt!PopGracefulShutdown+0x2c9
ffffd001`6664f620 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::OKHAJAOM::`string'+0xb69


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::OKHAJAOM::`string'+b69
fffff801`5aff6909 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::OKHAJAOM::`string'+b69

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  53388e13

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc000021a_0_nt!_??_::OKHAJAOM::_string_+b69

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc000021a_0_nt!_??_::OKHAJAOM::_string_+b69

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 39]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1759 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Insyde
  BIOS Version                  F.12
  BIOS Starting Address Segment 0
  BIOS Release Date             10/23/2013
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       20: - NEC 9800 J-Floppy Supported
       21: - Toshiba J-Floppy Supported
       22: - 360KB Floppy Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
       35: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
       36: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
       52: - System Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           15
  BIOS Minor Revision           18
  EC Firmware Major Revision    30
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    35
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Product Name                  HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC
  Version                       0881100000305E00000620100
  Serial Number                           
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     F0D08PA#ABG
  Family                        103C_5335KV G=N L=CON B=HP S=PAV
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 16 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Product                       216C
  Version                       30.23
  Serial Number                               
  Asset Tag                                         
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -529688888: - h
       -529688936: - 

  Location                      Base Board Chassis Location
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 23 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Chassis Type                  Notebook
  Version                       Chassis Version
  Serial Number                                      
  Asset Tag Number              [String Not Specified]
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   2142
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0007h]
  Number of Strings             7
   1                            $HP$
   2                            LOC#ABG
   3                            ABS 70/71 78 79 7A 7B
   4                            CNB1 0881100000305E00000620100
   5                            String6 for Original Equipment Manufacturer
   6                            String7 for Original Equipment Manufacturer
   7                            String8 for Original Equipment Manufacturer
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 001dh]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              8388608KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      2
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 001eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  001dh
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Bottom-Slot 1(top)
  Bank Locator                  CHANNEL A
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Empty
  Serial Number                      
  Asset Tag Number                         
  Part Number                   Empty
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0020h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  001dh
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          8192MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Bottom-Slot 2(under)
  Bank Locator                  CHANNEL B
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   4080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Micron Technology
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                         
  Part Number                   16KTF1G64HZ-1G6E1 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0022h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0020h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0023h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 0023h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           001dh
  Partition Width               255
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0025h]
  Socket Designation            Socket FT1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              48h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD processor
  Processor ID                  310f6100fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD A10-5745M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics  
  Processor Voltage             89h - 0.9V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     2100MHz
  Current Speed                 2100MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             None
  L1 Cache Handle               0026h
  L2 Cache Handle               0027h
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number                  
  Part Number                   FFFF
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0026h]
  Socket Designation            L1 Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            00c0h - 192K
  Installed Size                00c0h - 192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 2-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0027h]
  Socket Designation            L2 Cache
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            8040h - 4096K
  Installed Size                8040h - 4096K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0e8a4000 fffff800`0e8b2000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Tue Feb 26 15:08:10 2013 (512D162A)
fffff800`0c2b6000 fffff800`0c340000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Feb 22 07:13:57 2014 (53089485)
fffff800`0c167000 fffff800`0c17f000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:37:47 2013 (5215F80B)
fffff800`0d55a000 fffff800`0d5ec000   afd      afd.sys      Thu May 29 23:03:01 2014 (5387F4E5)
fffff800`0d62a000 fffff800`0d641000   ahcache  ahcache.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:54 2013 (5215F88A)
fffff800`0be78000 fffff800`0be95000   amd_sata amd_sata.sys Tue Jul 23 04:06:27 2013 (51EE3983)
fffff800`0c54d000 fffff800`0c557000   amd_xata amd_xata.sys Tue Jul 23 04:06:39 2013 (51EE398F)
fffff800`0ef5a000 fffff800`0ef81000   AMDACPKSL AMDACPKSL.SYS Tue Mar 11 19:49:44 2014 (531FA118)
fffff800`0cf6a000 fffff800`0cf77000   amdkmpfd amdkmpfd.sys Fri Dec 13 00:33:34 2013 (52AA9C2E)
fffff800`0d28f000 fffff800`0d2ad000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Thu Aug 22 04:46:34 2013 (5215CFEA)
fffff800`0f95c000 fffff800`0f98e000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Sep 11 23:36:40 2013 (523136C8)
fffff800`0ee4e000 fffff800`0ee99000   appexDrv appexDrv.sys Tue Feb 25 04:04:59 2014 (530C5CBB)
fffff800`0d86a000 fffff800`0d8a5000   AtihdWB6 AtihdWB6.sys Tue Mar 11 19:50:02 2014 (531FA12A)
fffff800`0da16000 fffff800`0e706000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Apr 23 05:06:07 2014 (5357827F)
fffff800`0d8b5000 fffff800`0d956000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Apr 23 04:10:03 2014 (5357755B)
fffff960`00b55000 fffff960`00bb4000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`0d4a3000 fffff800`0d4b5000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff800`0ca00000 fffff800`0ca0e000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:02 2014 (5308948A)
fffff800`0e7e2000 fffff800`0e7ee000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Thu Aug 22 07:40:04 2013 (5215F894)
fffff800`0ceb5000 fffff800`0cebd000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`0bf56000 fffff800`0bf60000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Aug 22 07:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff800`0fbb3000 fffff800`0fbd3000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:38 2013 (5215F83E)
fffff800`0f0be000 fffff800`0f1ea000   bthport  bthport.sys  Fri Apr 11 02:13:02 2014 (534787EE)
fffff800`0ef81000 fffff800`0ef9a000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Fri Jan 31 07:09:17 2014 (52EB926D)
fffff960`00813000 fffff960`0084e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`0fc72000 fffff800`0fc8d000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:40:15 2013 (5215F89F)
fffff800`0cdca000 fffff800`0cdf8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Aug 22 04:46:35 2013 (5215CFEB)
fffff800`0bf60000 fffff800`0bfe8000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Feb 22 07:12:12 2014 (5308941C)
fffff800`0cd75000 fffff800`0cdca000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Wed Apr 09 02:53:25 2014 (5344EE65)
fffff800`0bebe000 fffff800`0bf1f000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Wed Mar 19 04:12:20 2014 (53295164)
fffff800`0d610000 fffff800`0d62a000   CLVirtualDrive CLVirtualDrive.sys Mon Dec 26 08:26:47 2011 (4EF87617)
fffff800`0d9ed000 fffff800`0d9fa000   clwvd    clwvd.sys    Fri Aug 03 06:49:32 2012 (501BACBC)
fffff800`0e7db000 fffff800`0e7e1380   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:43 2013 (5215F87F)
fffff800`0c34a000 fffff800`0c3d6000   cng      cng.sys      Thu May 29 03:45:47 2014 (5386E5AB)
fffff800`0d67b000 fffff800`0d68a000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:48 2013 (5215F848)
fffff800`0fe90000 fffff800`0fea0000   condrv   condrv.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:17 2013 (5215F8A1)
fffff800`0ce94000 fffff800`0cea9000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff800`0d699000 fffff800`0d727000   csc      csc.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:38:00 2013 (5215F818)
fffff800`0ee18000 fffff800`0ee3d000   DefragFS DefragFS.SYS Wed Jul 10 11:55:56 2013 (51DD840C)
fffff800`0d7cf000 fffff800`0d7f5000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Mar 06 04:22:50 2014 (53183E6A)
fffff800`0ce78000 fffff800`0ce94000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:39:47 2013 (5215F883)
fffff800`0ef3e000 fffff800`0ef5a000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:39:24 2013 (5215F86C)
fffff800`0ef9a000 fffff800`0efb7000   dump_amd_sata dump_amd_sata.sys Tue Jul 23 04:06:27 2013 (51EE3983)
fffff800`0f0b1000 fffff800`0f0bd000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff800`0f1ea000 fffff800`0f200000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:48 2014 (530894B8)
fffff800`0d2af000 fffff800`0d430000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Mar 06 04:22:58 2014 (53183E72)
fffff800`0d442000 fffff800`0d4a3000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Thu Mar 06 04:22:14 2014 (53183E46)
fffff800`0c557000 fffff800`0c571000   EhStorClass EhStorClass.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:15 2013 (5215F827)
fffff800`0f078000 fffff800`0f0b1000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff800`0c5cd000 fffff800`0c5e3000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Feb 22 07:13:10 2014 (53089456)
fffff800`0c571000 fffff800`0c5cd000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sun Apr 06 10:10:42 2014 (53416062)
fffff800`0c82f000 fffff800`0c83a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Thu Aug 22 04:46:33 2013 (5215CFE9)
fffff800`0ceca000 fffff800`0cf5f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Apr 07 18:25:31 2014 (534325DB)
fffff800`0cce4000 fffff800`0cd50000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sun Mar 30 21:39:34 2014 (5338C756)
fffff800`0edf8000 fffff800`0edfec00   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu May 03 15:56:17 2012 (4FA2E2E1)
fffff801`5ac11000 fffff801`5ac81000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Feb 22 07:15:53 2014 (530894F9)
fffff800`0fbea000 fffff800`0fbfb000   hcmon    hcmon.sys    Wed Oct 09 11:03:51 2013 (52557057)
fffff800`0e710000 fffff800`0e729000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Mar 18 04:19:14 2014 (53280182)
fffff800`0ca0e000 fffff800`0ca2d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Mar 06 04:24:40 2014 (53183ED8)
fffff800`0d600000 fffff800`0d607f00   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Aug 22 07:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff800`0f5cf000 fffff800`0f5dd000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Mar 06 04:24:14 2014 (53183EBE)
fffff800`0cf5f000 fffff800`0cf6a000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Tue Feb 26 15:08:12 2013 (512D162C)
fffff800`0fab9000 fffff800`0fbb3000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jan 27 14:48:02 2014 (52E6B7F2)
fffff800`0ebd1000 fffff800`0ebf0000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:15 2013 (5215F863)
fffff800`0ce5d000 fffff800`0ce6c000   intelpep intelpep.sys Sat Nov 09 03:45:55 2013 (527DF643)
fffff800`0ebf0000 fffff800`0ec00000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:23 2013 (5215F86B)
fffff800`0f833000 fffff800`0f841000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:13 2013 (5215F861)
fffff801`59dcb000 fffff801`59dd4000   kd       kd.dll       Thu Aug 22 07:40:43 2013 (5215F8BB)
fffff800`0d68a000 fffff800`0d695000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:26 2013 (5215F832)
fffff800`0d994000 fffff800`0d9e2000   ks       ks.sys       Thu May 08 19:06:38 2014 (536C0DFE)
fffff800`0c803000 fffff800`0c81f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Sep 21 03:59:44 2013 (523D51F0)
fffff800`0c9cb000 fffff800`0c9fc000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Mar 08 04:24:07 2014 (531AE1B7)
fffff800`0da0d000 fffff800`0da12300   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff800`0ee99000 fffff800`0eead000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:18 2013 (5215F7B2)
fffff800`0efc5000 fffff800`0efe9000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Feb 22 07:14:25 2014 (530894A1)
fffff800`0be95000 fffff800`0beb0000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Thu Aug 22 08:39:42 2013 (5216068E)
fffff800`0fea4000 fffff800`0feb2000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:36:37 2013 (5215F7C5)
fffff800`0ebb3000 fffff800`0ebc3000   mouclass mouclass.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:13 2013 (5215F861)
fffff800`0fdf3000 fffff800`0fe00000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:13 2013 (5215F861)
fffff800`0be5d000 fffff800`0be78000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:04 2013 (5215F894)
fffff800`0fbd3000 fffff800`0fbea000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:06 2013 (5215F7A6)
fffff800`0fa00000 fffff800`0fa6c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Wed Apr 30 02:41:44 2014 (53609B28)
fffff800`0f98e000 fffff800`0f9d9000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Mar 06 04:19:36 2014 (53183DA8)
fffff800`0fa6c000 fffff800`0faa5000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat May 31 02:27:45 2014 (53897661)
fffff800`0d4c9000 fffff800`0d4d5000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`0c3e1000 fffff800`0c3eb000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff800`0fe4e000 fffff800`0fe64000   mslldp   mslldp.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:07 2013 (5215F7A7)
fffff800`0be00000 fffff800`0be5d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:39:22 2013 (5215F86A)
fffff800`0d7c3000 fffff800`0d7cf000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:41 2013 (5215F87D)
fffff800`0ce46000 fffff800`0ce5d000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:40:28 2013 (5215F8AC)
fffff800`0c83a000 fffff800`0c952000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Feb 22 07:12:58 2014 (5308944A)
fffff800`0f917000 fffff800`0f92b000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:37:34 2013 (5215F7FE)
fffff800`0da00000 fffff800`0da0b000   NdisVirtualBus NdisVirtualBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:36:25 2013 (5215F7B9)
fffff800`0f9d9000 fffff800`0f9f6000   Ndu      Ndu.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:35:42 2013 (5215F78E)
fffff800`0d242000 fffff800`0d253000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:38:58 2013 (5215F852)
fffff800`0d50e000 fffff800`0d55a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:37:01 2013 (5215F7DD)
fffff800`0c952000 fffff800`0c9cb000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Aug 22 07:37:08 2013 (5215F7E4)
fffff800`0e8b3000 fffff800`0eb1f000   netr28x  netr28x.sys  Wed Apr 09 09:02:41 2014 (534544F1)
fffff800`0d4b5000 fffff800`0d4c9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:25 2013 (5215F8A9)
fffff800`0d7b7000 fffff800`0d7c3000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:22 2013 (5215F82E)
fffff800`0d7a9000 fffff800`0d7b7000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff801`5ac81000 fffff801`5b40a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sun Mar 30 17:35:15 2014 (53388E13)
fffff800`0c60d000 fffff800`0c803000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Mar 18 23:58:52 2014 (532915FC)
fffff800`0ce6c000 fffff800`0ce75000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`0f8a4000 fffff800`0f917000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Wed Mar 19 04:07:12 2014 (53295030)
fffff800`0d200000 fffff800`0d22a000   pacer    pacer.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:36:06 2013 (5215F7A6)
fffff800`0c271000 fffff800`0c289000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:20 2013 (5215F8A4)
fffff800`0c200000 fffff800`0c248000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Feb 22 07:12:41 2014 (53089439)
fffff800`0c81f000 fffff800`0c82f000   pcw      pcw.sys      Thu Aug 22 04:46:34 2013 (5215CFEA)
fffff800`0c255000 fffff800`0c271000   pdc      pdc.sys      Fri Nov 01 00:58:42 2013 (52733502)
fffff800`0ee00000 fffff800`0ee18000   PDFsFilter PDFsFilter.sys Thu Aug 23 17:57:13 2012 (5036A739)
fffff800`0fca0000 fffff800`0fd49000   peauth   peauth.sys   Sat Feb 22 07:09:37 2014 (53089381)
fffff800`0eef7000 fffff800`0ef3e000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Feb 22 07:11:25 2014 (530893ED)
fffff800`0bf41000 fffff800`0bf56000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Sep 14 09:57:19 2013 (52346B3F)
fffff800`0fc8d000 fffff800`0fc9d000   qwavedrv qwavedrv.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:27 2013 (5215F86F)
fffff800`0c46e000 fffff800`0c4de000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Dec 17 02:21:22 2013 (52AFFB72)
fffff800`0d9e2000 fffff800`0d9ed000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:52 2013 (5215F84C)
fffff800`0fc3e000 fffff800`0fc72000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:36:46 2013 (5215F7CE)
fffff800`0fe85000 fffff800`0fe90000   rdpvideominiport rdpvideominiport.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:52 2013 (5215F84C)
fffff800`0ce00000 fffff800`0ce46000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Feb 22 07:13:40 2014 (53089474)
fffff800`0f92b000 fffff800`0f943000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff800`0ec00000 fffff800`0eccd000   Rt630x64 Rt630x64.sys Thu Aug 15 02:23:59 2013 (520C73FF)
fffff800`0ecce000 fffff800`0edf8000   rtbth    rtbth.sys    Thu Nov 28 22:13:06 2013 (52980642)
fffff800`0f23d000 fffff800`0f586780   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Wed Jun 19 08:58:39 2013 (51C1AAFF)
fffff800`0e790000 fffff800`0e7db000   RtsP2Stor RtsP2Stor.sys Thu Jul 04 22:59:40 2013 (51D6369C)
fffff800`0fd49000 fffff800`0fd54000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff800`0c18a000 fffff800`0c1eb000   spaceport spaceport.sys Tue Apr 01 00:16:52 2014 (533A3DB4)
fffff800`0fd54000 fffff800`0fd5e000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sat Dec 29 15:59:35 2012 (50DF59B7)
fffff800`0ff66000 fffff800`0fffe000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Oct 05 07:01:15 2013 (524FF17B)
fffff800`0feb9000 fffff800`0ff66000   srv2     srv2.sys     Wed Apr 02 22:53:54 2014 (533CCD42)
fffff800`0fd5e000 fffff800`0fda1000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Mar 27 02:16:13 2014 (5333C22D)
fffff800`0c4ee000 fffff800`0c54d000   storport storport.sys Sun Apr 06 10:08:55 2014 (53415FF7)
fffff800`0da0b000 fffff800`0da0c600   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:29 2013 (5215F871)
fffff800`0e729000 fffff800`0e790000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Oct 13 22:34:52 2011 (4E979FCC)
fffff800`0ca6f000 fffff800`0cce4000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Apr 02 22:54:18 2014 (533CCD5A)
fffff800`0fda1000 fffff800`0fdb3000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Mar 06 04:19:59 2014 (53183DBF)
fffff800`0d4f5000 fffff800`0d503000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Aug 22 07:39:01 2013 (5215F855)
fffff800`0d4d5000 fffff800`0d4f5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff800`0bf1f000 fffff800`0bf41000   tm       tm.sys       Thu Aug 22 07:39:33 2013 (5215F875)
fffff960`00653000 fffff960`0065c000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`0fe00000 fffff800`0fe2d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:35:45 2013 (5215F791)
fffff800`0eb81000 fffff800`0ebb3000   ucx01000 ucx01000.sys Sat Feb 22 07:11:33 2014 (530893F5)
fffff800`0d27e000 fffff800`0d28f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:59 2013 (5215F853)
fffff800`0fdc9000 fffff800`0fde6900   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Fri Dec 13 02:24:20 2013 (52AAB624)
fffff800`0f587000 fffff800`0f5b1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Wed Oct 23 04:17:41 2013 (52678625)
fffff800`0e898000 fffff800`0e8a4000   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat May 03 03:41:29 2014 (53649DA9)
fffff800`0e880000 fffff800`0e898000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat May 03 03:40:01 2014 (53649D51)
fffff800`0e86f000 fffff800`0e880000   usbfilter usbfilter.sys Tue Aug 28 21:27:12 2012 (503D6FF0)
fffff800`0d800000 fffff800`0d86a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat May 03 03:38:59 2014 (53649D13)
fffff800`0f000000 fffff800`0f078000   UsbHub3  UsbHub3.sys  Sat Mar 08 04:23:48 2014 (531AE1A4)
fffff800`0ebc4000 fffff800`0ebd1000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:27 2013 (5215F86F)
fffff800`0e800000 fffff800`0e86f000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat May 03 03:40:36 2014 (53649D74)
fffff800`0f200000 fffff800`0f233d00   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:00 2013 (5215F818)
fffff800`0eb2c000 fffff800`0eb81000   USBXHCI  USBXHCI.SYS  Sat Feb 22 07:11:27 2014 (530893EF)
fffff800`0d766000 fffff800`0d7a9000   VBoxDrv  VBoxDrv.sys  Wed Mar 26 14:01:30 2014 (533315FA)
fffff800`0d641000 fffff800`0d669000   VBoxNetAdp VBoxNetAdp.sys Wed Mar 26 13:58:02 2014 (5333152A)
fffff800`0d253000 fffff800`0d27e000   VBoxNetFlt VBoxNetFlt.sys Wed Mar 26 13:58:02 2014 (5333152A)
fffff800`0d740000 fffff800`0d766000   VBoxUSBMon VBoxUSBMon.sys Wed Mar 26 13:58:02 2014 (5333152A)
fffff800`0c248000 fffff800`0c255000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:49 2013 (5215F849)
fffff800`0c05f000 fffff800`0c078000   vmci     vmci.sys     Fri May 17 21:19:18 2013 (5196D716)
fffff800`0d671000 fffff800`0d67b000   VMNET    VMNET.SYS    Thu Jul 18 15:42:50 2013 (51E8453A)
fffff800`0d669000 fffff800`0d671000   vmnetadapter vmnetadapter.sys Thu Jul 18 15:43:00 2013 (51E84544)
fffff800`0ee3d000 fffff800`0ee4e000   vmnetbridge vmnetbridge.sys Thu Jul 18 15:43:47 2013 (51E84573)
fffff800`0fdb3000 fffff800`0fdbd000   vmnetuserif vmnetuserif.sys Fri Oct 18 14:19:38 2013 (52617BBA)
fffff800`0f943000 fffff800`0f95c000   vmx86    vmx86.sys    Fri Oct 18 15:34:39 2013 (52618D4F)
fffff800`0c289000 fffff800`0c29e000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:53 2013 (5215F889)
fffff800`0c000000 fffff800`0c05f000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff800`0cf77000 fffff800`0cfc7000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Mar 06 04:26:33 2014 (53183F49)
fffff800`0c29e000 fffff800`0c2b4000   vsock    vsock.sys    Wed Jul 31 22:46:10 2013 (51F9CBF2)
fffff800`0fdbd000 fffff800`0fdc9000   vstor2_mntapi20_shared vstor2-mntapi20-shared.sys Fri Feb 22 06:27:11 2013 (5127560F)
fffff800`0eb1f000 fffff800`0eb2c000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:00 2013 (5215F854)
fffff800`0d22a000 fffff800`0d242000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Wed Apr 30 02:43:46 2014 (53609BA2)
fffff800`0faa5000 fffff800`0fab4000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Wed Apr 30 02:41:59 2014 (53609B37)
fffff800`0d727000 fffff800`0d740000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:35:45 2013 (5215F791)
fffff800`0d430000 fffff800`0d442000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:39 2014 (530894AF)
fffff800`0c087000 fffff800`0c156000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:56 2013 (5215F850)
fffff800`0c42b000 fffff800`0c46e000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Fri Mar 21 15:54:18 2014 (532C98EA)
fffff800`0c156000 fffff800`0c167000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff800`0fe2d000 fffff800`0fe4e000   WdNisDrv WdNisDrv.sys Fri Mar 21 15:55:14 2014 (532C9922)
fffff800`0beb0000 fffff800`0bebe000   werkernel werkernel.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`0cd50000 fffff800`0cd75000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Sat Mar 08 04:22:45 2014 (531AE165)
fffff960`0011d000 fffff960`00536000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 06 10:19:07 2014 (5391CDDB)
fffff800`0d7f5000 fffff800`0d7ff000   WirelessButtonDriver64 WirelessButtonDriver64.sys Wed Aug 29 23:11:29 2012 (503ED9E1)
fffff800`0e7ee000 fffff800`0e7f8000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:04 2013 (5215F894)
fffff800`0c340000 fffff800`0c34a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff800`0c400000 fffff800`0c42b000   Wof      Wof.sys      Thu Mar 13 04:27:29 2014 (53216BF1)
fffff800`0c17f000 fffff800`0c18a000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:40 2013 (5215F87C)
fffff800`0d503000 fffff800`0d50e000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff800`0fe64000 fffff800`0fe85000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:37:21 2013 (5215F7F1)
fffff800`0fc00000 fffff800`0fc3e000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:50 2013 (5215F7D2)

Unloaded modules:
fffff800`0feb4000 fffff800`0feb6000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff800`0fde7000 fffff800`0fdf3000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff800`0f800000 fffff800`0f81d000   hiber_amd_sa
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001D000
fffff800`0f81d000 fffff800`0f833000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00016000
fffff800`0f5dd000 fffff800`0f5eb000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff800`0f5eb000 fffff800`0f5f8000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff800`0feb2000 fffff800`0feb4000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff800`0f5b1000 fffff800`0f5cf000   usbaudio.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001E000
fffff800`0fea2000 fffff800`0fea4000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff800`0efb7000 fffff800`0efc5000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff800`0fea0000 fffff800`0fea2000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff800`0fbfb000 fffff800`0fbfd000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff800`0cea9000 fffff800`0ceb5000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff800`0cfc7000 fffff800`0cfe4000   dump_amd_sat
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001D000
fffff800`0cfe4000 fffff800`0cffa000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00016000
fffff800`0d956000 fffff800`0d994000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0003E000
fffff800`0ebb3000 fffff800`0ebc4000   usbfilter.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff800`0e706000 fffff800`0e710000   amdkmafd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff800`0d600000 fffff800`0d610000   dam.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff800`0c3d6000 fffff800`0c3e1000   WdBoot.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff800`0ce6c000 fffff800`0ce78000   hwpolicy.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
```


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

no I wasn't doing any updates at the time. It was quite random.


No BSOD after that so far.


----------



## Jared (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

Do you have a Kernel memory dump we could have?
I'm just curious.

If you have one it will be located in:


```
C:/Windows/memory.dmp
```
If there is one then copy it to the desktop, compress it in a .zip folder and upload it to a site like Onedrive, paste the link here.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

yep its there.... Over 671MB (datestamp is 12 july 2014 1:25:57pm)


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

compressing now.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

personally I don't think there will be any different in the memory.dmp


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=8355239BC1B253B8!1887&authkey=!AM_CXbg_ZodcHro&ithint=file,.7z


----------



## Jared (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

This looks strange...


```
1: kd> [COLOR=Green]!vm[/COLOR]

*** Virtual Memory Usage ***
	Physical Memory:     1885762 (   7543048 Kb)
	Page File: \??\C:\pagefile.sys
	  Current:   2552564 Kb  Free Space:   1779400 Kb
	  Minimum:   1179648 Kb  Maximum:     23068672 Kb
	Page File: \??\C:\swapfile.sys
	  Current:    262144 Kb  Free Space:    262136 Kb
	  Minimum:    262144 Kb  Maximum:     11314572 Kb
	Available Pages:     1172175 (   4688700 Kb)
	ResAvail Pages:      1762456 (   7049824 Kb)
	Locked IO Pages:           0 (         0 Kb)
[COLOR=Red]	Free System PTEs: 4294469801 (17177879204 Kb)

	******* 19 system cache map requests have failed ******[/COLOR]

	Modified Pages:          942 (      3768 Kb)
	Modified PF Pages:       860 (      3440 Kb)
	NonPagedPool Usage:     3168 (     12672 Kb)
	NonPagedPoolNx Usage:  37398 (    149592 Kb)
	NonPagedPool Max: 4294967296 (17179869184 Kb)
	PagedPool 0 Usage:     58797 (    235188 Kb)
	PagedPool 1 Usage:     12760 (     51040 Kb)
	PagedPool 2 Usage:      8258 (     33032 Kb)
	PagedPool 3 Usage:      8154 (     32616 Kb)
	PagedPool 4 Usage:      8302 (     33208 Kb)
	PagedPool Usage:       96271 (    385084 Kb)
	PagedPool Maximum: 4160749568 (16642998272 Kb)
[COLOR=Red]
	********** 1946 pool allocations have failed **********[/COLOR]

	Session Commit:        12475 (     49900 Kb)
	Shared Commit:         64255 (    257020 Kb)
	Special Pool:              0 (         0 Kb)
	Shared Process:        10565 (     42260 Kb)
	Pages For MDLs:         3219 (     12876 Kb)
	PagedPool Commit:      96335 (    385340 Kb)
	Driver Commit:         13976 (     55904 Kb)
	Committed pages:     1113068 (   4452272 Kb)
	Commit limit:        2523903 (  10095612 Kb)

[COLOR=Red]	********** 8546 commit requests have failed  **********[/COLOR]
```
I'm pretty sure you don't have over 17,000 GB worth of memory in your RAM 

A lot of pool allocations have failed which is a bad sign.

Have you tried running memtest86+?
I definately recommend running it.

Now this might be me going off on some delusional exploration but I have a small thought.


```
[COLOR=Green]ConT[/COLOR]         389          58       331     [COLOR=Purple]15421440[/COLOR]            0           0         0            0	UNKNOWN pooltag 'ConT', please update pooltag.txt
```
I noticed this using the most resources, this pooltag is *Contiguous physical memory allocations for device drivers*
This is quite unusual for such to popup at once.

With this I looked at your loaded modules, I see a lot of USB related bus drivers being loaded, what devices are plugged into the computer when it crashes?

Is an Ipod/Iphone plugged in?

Looking at the ports on the machine I see your AppleService is loaded, I've read quite a bit of the latest version of Itunes causes issues when devices are plugged in.


```
[COLOR=Purple]ffffe001592d3ac0 0 -> ffffe001592d3cf0 0 ffffe00158f1f900('AppleMobileDev')[/COLOR]
```
Like I said it might not even be related at all but I thought I'd just be sure.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

another BSOD. This time I had nothing pluged in. I was on the web and everything including the mouse frozed. I'll do a memory test later. haven't had the time yet


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

did a memory test. Passed no errors


----------



## Jared (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

*DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION*

This bugcheck indicates a DPC has exceeded the allocated time in which it is allowed to stay at a certain IRQL.

I cannot debug this with a minidump, I will need a Kernel memory dump.
Do you have one for this bugcheck?
Check the timestamp, if so then upload it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

It's a long shot but AMD overdrive has been the root of these in the past.
AODDriver2.sys Wed Sep 11 23:36:40 2013
Try uninstalling AMD Overdrive(Fuel)


There is also a pretty old CyberLink Virtual Device Driver what are you running that uses it? > CLVirtualDrive.sys Mon Dec 26 08:26:47 *2011*



```
2014 Jul 25 18:59:21 PM    …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

                     

Debug session time: Thu Jul 24 21:09:27.513 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\072514-30015-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17085.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.140330-1035
System Uptime: 0 days 1:57:38.328
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+2f67c )
BugCheck 133, {1, 1e00, 0, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000133]DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION (133)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000133
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000001, The system cumulatively spent an extended period of time at
	DISPATCH_LEVEL or above. The offending component can usually be
	identified with a stack trace.
Arg2: 0000000000001e00, The watchdog period.
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x133
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x133_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+2f67c
BiosVersion = F.12
BiosReleaseDate = 10/23/2013
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``




		***   3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST   *** 
		***   3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST   *** 




AMDACPKSL.SYS                Tue Mar 11 19:49:44 2014 (531FA118)
AODDriver2.sys               Wed Sep 11 23:36:40 2013 (523136C8)
Accelerometer.sys            Tue Feb 26 15:08:10 2013 (512D162A)
AtihdWB6.sys                 Tue Mar 11 19:50:02 2014 (531FA12A)
CLVirtualDrive.sys           Mon Dec 26 08:26:47 2011 (4EF87617)
DefragFS.SYS                 Wed Jul 10 11:55:56 2013 (51DD840C)
GEARAspiWDM.sys              Thu May  3 15:56:17 2012 (4FA2E2E1)
PDFsFilter.sys               Thu Aug 23 17:57:13 2012 (5036A739)
RTKVHD64.sys                 Wed Jun 19 08:58:39 2013 (51C1AAFF)
Rt630x64.sys                 Thu Aug 15 02:23:59 2013 (520C73FF)
RtsP2Stor.sys                Thu Jul  4 22:59:40 2013 (51D6369C)
SynTP.sys                    Thu Oct 13 22:34:52 2011 (4E979FCC)
VBoxDrv.sys                  Wed Mar 26 14:01:30 2014 (533315FA)
VBoxNetAdp.sys               Wed Mar 26 13:58:02 2014 (5333152A)
VBoxNetFlt.sys               Wed Mar 26 13:58:02 2014 (5333152A)
VBoxUSBMon.sys               Wed Mar 26 13:58:02 2014 (5333152A)
VMNET.SYS                    Thu Jul 18 15:42:50 2013 (51E8453A)
WirelessButtonDriver64.sys   Wed Aug 29 23:11:29 2012 (503ED9E1)
amd_sata.sys                 Tue Jul 23 04:06:27 2013 (51EE3983)
amd_xata.sys                 Tue Jul 23 04:06:39 2013 (51EE398F)
amdkmpfd.sys                 Fri Dec 13 00:33:34 2013 (52AA9C2E)
appexDrv.sys                 Tue Feb 25 04:04:59 2014 (530C5CBB)
atikmdag.sys                 Wed Apr 23 05:06:07 2014 (5357827F)
atikmpag.sys                 Wed Apr 23 04:10:03 2014 (5357755B)
clwvd.sys                    Fri Aug  3 06:49:32 2012 (501BACBC)
hcmon.sys                    Wed Oct  9 11:03:51 2013 (52557057)
hpdskflt.sys                 Tue Feb 26 15:08:12 2013 (512D162C)
netr28x.sys                  Wed Apr  9 09:02:41 2014 (534544F1)
rtbth.sys                    Thu Nov 28 22:13:06 2013 (52980642)
speedfan.sys                 Sat Dec 29 15:59:35 2012 (50DF59B7)
usbfilter.sys                Tue Aug 28 21:27:12 2012 (503D6FF0)
vmci.sys                     Fri May 17 21:19:18 2013 (5196D716)
vmnetadapter.sys             Thu Jul 18 15:43:00 2013 (51E84544)
vmnetbridge.sys              Thu Jul 18 15:43:47 2013 (51E84573)
vmnetuserif.sys              Fri Oct 18 14:19:38 2013 (52617BBA)
vmx86.sys                    Fri Oct 18 15:34:39 2013 (52618D4F)
vsock.sys                    Wed Jul 31 22:46:10 2013 (51F9CBF2)






[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=AMDACPKSL.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]AMDACPKSL.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=AODDriver2.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]AODDriver2.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=Accelerometer.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]Accelerometer.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=AtihdWB6.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]AtihdWB6.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=CLVirtualDrive.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]CLVirtualDrive.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=DefragFS.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]DefragFS.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=GEARAspiWDM.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]GEARAspiWDM.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=PDFsFilter.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]PDFsFilter.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=RTKVHD64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]RTKVHD64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=Rt630x64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]Rt630x64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=RtsP2Stor.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]RtsP2Stor.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SynTP.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SynTP.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=VBoxDrv.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]VBoxDrv.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=VBoxNetAdp.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]VBoxNetAdp.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=VBoxNetFlt.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]VBoxNetFlt.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=VBoxUSBMon.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]VBoxUSBMon.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=VMNET.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]VMNET.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=WirelessButtonDriver64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]WirelessButtonDriver64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=amd_sata.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]amd_sata.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=amd_xata.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]amd_xata.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=amdkmpfd.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]amdkmpfd.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=appexDrv.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]appexDrv.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=atikmdag.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]atikmdag.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=atikmpag.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]atikmpag.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=clwvd.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]clwvd.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=hcmon.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]hcmon.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=hpdskflt.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]hpdskflt.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=netr28x.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]netr28x.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=rtbth.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]rtbth.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=speedfan.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]speedfan.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=usbfilter.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]usbfilter.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=vmci.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]vmci.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=vmnetadapter.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]vmnetadapter.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=vmnetbridge.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]vmnetbridge.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=vmnetuserif.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]vmnetuserif.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=vmx86.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]vmx86.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=vsock.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]vsock.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]


   --- E O J ---   2014 Jul 25 18:59:21 PM    _98-dbug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2014 Jul 25 18:59:21 PM    _98-dbug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2014 Jul 25 18:59:21 PM    _98-dbug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

never used CyberLink Virtual Device/ CLVirtualDrive. Seems to be disabled as far as i can tell.

AMD overdrive.... I can't even find amd overdrive on my laptop. where would I find it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

AMD Overdrive part of the video driver CCC package In some versions it's called Fuel.

If the driver shows up in the dump then it's not disabled, they only show up it they are being loaded.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] BSOD: INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT*

ok i'll have a look when i get home for it.

I'll be uninstalling Virtual Drive too.


----------

